# Tree across Eagle in Edwards



## Kamehameha (May 21, 2008)

I posted this right before winter, but thought I should send something out again. There is a large tree across 1/2 the river in Edwards right before the large foot bridge before The River Walk Center. Potential to be an ugly strainer in a fast moving section. Once the water level gets up this is going to be hard to deal with. Who in the county deals with this kind of thing?


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Kamehameha said:


> ... Who in the county deals with this kind of thing?


After hearing what the sheriff around there had to say about paddlers getting into trouble on the Eagle last season my guess would be that asking the county deal with it would be a mistake:

"Eagle River flow concerns police"
Eagle River flow concerns police | SummitDaily.com

Maybe a local with a chainsaw can go out there before the water comes up and take care of it?


----------



## Kamehameha (May 21, 2008)

This is a large tree and will take quite an effort. Happy to help if someone comes with a chain saw.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

I believe that in that area of Edwards most of the property lines run to the center of the river. If you're talking about a tree on river left above the pedestrian bridge then that may be on land owned by the River Pines Condo Association. I'll see what I can find out tomorrow, I think I've got the means to figure that out. If that is so, the next thing to find out would be if they would grant permission to cut the tree out of there.


----------



## Kamehameha (May 21, 2008)

Cool. I'm on the HOA board at River Pines, so I can look into that. I doubt that we would pay for the cost to get it done though. The next step is who will do the cutting? Like I said, it will be a big job. Large tree that is partially submerged and the water level is starting to rise and will continue quickly over the next week.


----------



## krazyghod (May 2, 2006)

I have a saw and I'd like to help with this project, maybe Saturday.

Let me know.

Christian


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Kam'y:

The Eagle County GIS mapping seems to indicate that The Reserve property includes both banks of the river. You may want to check your association records to verify.


----------



## krazyghod (May 2, 2006)

*Scouting*

I just went and looked at the tree in question. It is away from the main flow enough that it shouldn't be too difficult to cut it up and remove the hazard. I think it could be done in about an hour. 

Christian


----------



## Boes (Jun 4, 2005)

*Arbor Day*

I live nearby and would be happy to help this afternoon (Thursday). Let me know a time that works


----------



## Kamehameha (May 21, 2008)

Boes said:


> I live nearby and would be happy to help this afternoon (Thursday). Let me know a time that works


I'm available any day this week after work. The sooner the better since we had a little break from high temps and the water level hasn't risen much over the weekend. 

Can anyone with a chain saw meet in Edwards to help take care of this?


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

yes if a chain saw makes it to river level today or tomorrow i am also able to help. give me a call 7202900499. a front ranger willing to help out the mtn locals!


----------

